# JWL Dirt Mod Preview



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's the pre-Production of the new Late Model's coming to JWL. these bodies are two part. the Driver pan and air cleaner are one piece and can be removed for painting. These bodies are designed to be direct fits to JJ slots Chassis. All you do is screw them on. They will come in a variety of colors.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome Jeff!! That's a very cool slot car!!!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Kiwi,
I'm pretty excited about these. They will also come with Waterslide decals. These should be ready in about 3 weeks. This is the first model in the JWL Electra Flying series. Also waiting in the wings is 2 50's model vettes, a 70 Camaro, 57 T-Bird, a new COT. and a 68 Charger.

-Jeff


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

man that looks good.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet body Jeff. The interior insert is a cool idea. Good luck with the new line of bodies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Are these are for the 1/32 chassis? I'm not that familiar with the various JJ chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SOLD...

Where do we get this stuff?


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Are these are for the 1/32 chassis? I'm not that familiar with the various JJ chassis.


These are 1/64. they will fit either the F1 or the Stock car Chassis. which is actually the same thing except one is clear and the other is black

Since you mentioned 1/32. I sent off the money today for the JJslots 1/32 cars. I should have those in a couple weeks.

-Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> SOLD...
> 
> Where do we get this stuff?


 I'm told they will be ready in 3 weeks. In several colors. He's currently working on paint mixing creating some neons and a powderpuff pink.(Wifes Idea) Hopefully the graphics packages will soon follow. and will be found at http://www.jwlslotcars.net

-thanks, Jeff


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

JWL Slot Cars said:


> These are 1/64. they will fit either the F1 or the Stock car Chassis. which is actually the same thing except one is clear and the other is black


Thanks Jeff. I was hoping they were 1/64 but though (incorrectly) they might be 1/32. Please be sure to post when the bodies arrive.

1) Are these resin like the 1/43 bodies you carry? 

2) Will they be available unpainted?


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Thanks Jeff. I was hoping they were 1/64 but though (incorrectly) they might be 1/32. Please be sure to post when the bodies arrive.
> 
> 1) Are these resin like the 1/43 bodies you carry?
> 
> 2) Will they be available unpainted?


1) Yes they are resin bodies

2) None of the bodies are painted they are molded in the different colors but white will be one of the available colors.

They will also come with K&D Racing Rear Tires.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

JWL Slot Cars said:


> 1) Yes they are resin bodies
> 
> 2) None of the bodies are painted they are molded in the different colors but white will be one of the available colors.
> 
> They will also come with K&D Racing Rear Tires.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! Thanks Jeff! :hat: :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Got a price Jeff???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Got a price Jeff???


Yea man. Lay it on us!!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

It's probably gonna run about $12.95 for the complete car and $9.99 for just the body.
With K&D Tires $14.95

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi Jeff,
just looked over your site, & got probably the most stupidest question ever asked here..
your 1/64 cars = $6.95 & 1/32 cars = $14.95.......
are THESE ALL DETAILED "RTR's" just open, & drop on track???!!!!!
also your 1/32 "4WD" rally cars, are the chasis REALLY 4WD??? (not complaining if either way..)

please understand, i've been buying; NINCO, SCALEXTRIC, & other $$$$ brands in both these scales.... & YOUR cars, LOOK as GOOD (or maybe BETTER Detailing) than cars i've paid over $65.00 EACH (4wd. Railly)!!!!!!

ok, i'm a "Born-Again" slot addict as of Feb. going through 2nd childhood after 40+ yrs. out of S/C world contact.....

please B "KIND" in your reply, i'm just ignorent ;-) 

Bubba 123


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Bubba,
First off let me say these cars are not perfect. But not too many are regardless of price. I test every car before it leaves to make sure that it does what its suppose to. I put it on the track and run a couple laps to make sure it all works and I make adjustments as needed. The 4wd cars are 4wd, but if you want performance you will remove the front gears. On the Jiada cars the graphics are stickers. The main issue I had with these cars was tires but we fixed that with the commissioning of K&D to make tires for these cars. I've also started included new brushes on for the 1/32 cars because the factory ones are too stiff and the front wheels didn't touch. If you're looking for a car to just put on the track and have fun they are perfect. 

The 1/64 cars have tampo printed graphics. I'm liking these cars more and more. The speed of these cars fall around Xtraction's. Again every car is put on the track and tested before it leaves here. The only thing you would have to do is trim the guide pin. Its twice as long as AFX and may drag the bottom of the slot. Again these are simple fun cars that won't hurt bad they hit the floor and accidentally get stepped on.

You will find two reviews on the front page of my websight that I had done by Harry Wise at Home Racing World concerning both of these brands and scales.

Thanks, Jeff
Also my number is on the home page if you have any questions or concerns please don't hesitate to call


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi Jeff,
BOY!!! i can't wait 2 get some $Scratch$$ up !!!!...
even if these cars are "ONLY" 1/2 as good as you say... 
"Wha' A Bargain!! OIYE!!!!"
REAL 4WD 4 THAT$$ ???!!!! (using 4 our club house off road track)....
as well as the 1 /32 & 1/64 F-1's & stockers!!! for the club house tracks...
PLUS You "TEST" every car 4 defects & Adjustments!!!! WOW!! Customer Service !!!

not to mention, 1 of our club members; Jerry "El - Distructo"...
WON'T be raising my Blood Pressure ANYMORE when he takes my cars out 4 a "SPIN" (Literally)...!!!!

like u said, i haven't seen even a $$$HIGH-DOLLAR$$ "PERFECT" Car yet....

but, do They come in; "Kosher"???

The Rabid-Rabbi,
Bubba 123


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I can't say that they had a Rabbi overseeing the production but I can have them kashered before they leave

-Jeff


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Jeff,
Any update on the Late Models?
Also, is your HO indy oval in stock, and do you plan to restock the 43rd scale tri-oval?

Rich


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got the HO Indy oval, I can build the 1/43 but it will use two track types with the straights being 2 lane section side by side with 4 Lane curves. Plus the 2 lane sections are a little more expensive so the track would cost $40. but the up side is that the 2 lane sections are New Artin compatible.

As far as the late models go I've not heard anything.
-thanks, Jeff


----------

